# Newbie Looking For Info/Help



## subtle70 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, newbie here looking for a little info. I have been looking for a nice vintage Seiko automatic for a while, missed out on a few on ebay but finally grabbed one the other day. It is a Seiko 5 Actus, 25 jewel 6106 movement, from I believe 1971. It appears to be in NOS condition with a brushed steel case and a chromed ring around the crystal. It has a lovely (I think) slate grey face and the days are shown in english and japanese.

If anyone can help I'd like to know what the difference between a regular Seiko 5 and the Actus are and what the SS on the dial stands for/means. It's my first automatic and i'm keen to learn more about it so any help will be gratefully received.

Thank you.


----------



## subtle70 (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

subtle70 said:


> Hi, newbie here looking for a little info.





subtle70 said:


> Anyone?


Subtle, nor patient he ain't. 

No good asking me, by the way. :grin:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Not that this helps with your watch but I am replying! :angel_not:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actus

... and you're not the only one !

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-5-actus-23-jewels-19179.html

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't got any answers either, but welcome to the forum anyway matey 

Best guess for SS would be Stainless Steel? Not very exciting, but I can't think of anything else


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Actus: (Sub-brand) - Lower end Japan market Seikos produced in '70s (maybe also late '60s), that were comprised of both Seiko 5 Actus and regular Actus and with an emphasis on styling. They seem to come in both rather conventional and "mod" case/dial designs, but the "mod" ACTUS not as radical as the typical Advan & VANAC styles. This series used 6106 and 7019 movements (maybe others BUT these two are the most common ones) Date languages were English/Japanese only. The word Actus is a Latin word meaning unit of length, progress/moving through, series/sequence, act, performance (of play), delivery, action, or deed.

SS: (Sub-brand): based on input from other collectors, it is believed that the sub brand is an acronym for "Second Setting" (as in hacking or the ability to stop the second hand when pulling the crown - something that a lot of seiko calibers did not do at the time). It appears that the sub brand was used exclusively on watches powered by 6106 calibers, especially in conjunction with "Actus" and "5 Actus" branded models (which exist in both SS 6106 and non-SS 6106 versions). The Seiko Crown Caliber 560 also used the Second Setting sub brand, though these models are rarer.


----------

